# FLINTY90 VS KENNYKEN, The Battle Begins!



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a journal for Flinty and Kennyken, who are now locked into battle til new years day, the aim is a complete recomp for both player's.

Try and keep post's relevant, both have separate journals for posting tripe in.

Starting stats and pics to go into your first post chap's.

please do not post until both participants have got thier post's in,,thanks.

Here's a link to the other comp thread , both will run til new years day.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/191189-breeny-versus-tyramhall-transformation-comp.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

in.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you pair dont read too well do ya lol...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you pair dont read too well do ya lol...


i was lmao when i saw his posts!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> can Milky move post's or will they have to be deleted, so Ken can get in .


dont worry mate keny will probably take a month to get in here lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

In here fcukwads just putting my son in bed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well,well,well !

Good luck to both!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

a little birdie told me flinty doesnt even lift 

Should be a easy one ken :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

flinty moves mountains mate never mind dead lifts!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Well setting my alarm for a nice bit of morning fasted cardio.

See how it goes even if its a power walk.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Flinty whilst your working tommoro il be burning some fat.

One piece, one piece at a time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Flinty whilst your working tommoro il be burning some fat.
> 
> One piece, one piece at a time


Lol, its safe to say in his line of work he'll be burning some too


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, its safe to say in his line of work he'll be burning some too


Air hostess?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck fella's, may the best man win!!

Subbed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck lads.....Lets hope it stays on course hey! :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck lads


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sub'd, good luck guys.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck lads.....Lets hope it stays on course hey! :thumb:


dont worry bro. i. going to be like an exocet missile with one target. to destroy kenny... but wish him well also..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

This should be a quality thread!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking forward to this. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is kenneth still in ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hope your all going to take this as serious as me and kenny are.. i would like that for this comoetition. time to prove the doubters wrong.. and show what im all about....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> is kenneth still in ?


lol well i havent suggested anything else to him mate... x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> lol well i havent suggested anything else to him mate... x


give him your expert advice and he wont go far right i mean wrong :lol:

if your serious about hiring someone then i know just the man , probably best i dont say it here .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> give him your expert advice and he wont go far right i mean wrong :lol:
> 
> if your serious about hiring someone then i know just the man , probably best i dont say it here .


pm


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Kennyken said:


> Air hostess?


Fcuk me:lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> i hope your all going to take this as serious as me and kenny are.. i would like that for this comoetition. time to prove the doubters wrong.. and show what im all about....


Will there be a bromance sex scene at the end mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Will there be a bromance sex scene at the end mate?


You wish!

Will be good if both lads get a mentor just to see who reaps the rewards best


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

R0BR0ID said:


> You wish!
> 
> Will be good if both lads get a mentor just to see who reaps the rewards best


Good idea.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

DAY ONE:

Quick breakfast of

3 weetabix with splash of ff milk

4 egg omlette

150g of cottage cheese

Dollop of brown sauce

Pint of gold top milk

Next 3 meals


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

how the hell have i missed this? and why?? i thought kenny was vs mac? and then ty? and then UKM! haha.

confused blonde...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> how the hell have i missed this? and why?? i thought kenny was vs mac? and then ty? and then UKM! haha.
> 
> confused blonde...


Have a look at me vs Mac thread


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kennyken said:



> Have a look at me vs Mac thread


pages of rubbish?? just simplify it for me... i have limited ukm time lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> pages of rubbish?? just simplify it for me... i have limited ukm time lol


Me too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Flinty - I know u can do it, if u need any help just pm me, I'm an approachable guy 

Kenny - go easy on him ffs!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> DAY ONE:
> 
> Quick breakfast of
> 
> ...


What time you training... ??

Seems a calorific breakfast mate - gold top... Fcuk that!!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching with interest.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

subbed and good luck, may the best man win :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in good luck guys


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for all your suppoet guys. im going to look sporadic next 2 weeks as im on holiday friday. i did 20.4 miles on bike yesterday. just done another 12 miles.on it this afternoon.. diet been spot on today so as good a start as i can hope.. also been working which had been decent cardio today for a few hours... will update properly when back in gym etc ....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

go make the first post in my thread all nice you big bear. I done yours all nice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> go make the first post in my thread all nice you big bear. I done yours all nice


i will when i get chance i hate typing lots on my phone lol.. plus its your content thats important bro not my post x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How does this work then??

What's the battle? The goal? Is it a actually kenny vs flinty where there's a winner? How do they win? What do they win? Lol

Any pics? Current stats?

I might be being dumb but not sure how this works?lol or is it like a joint progress journal?

Subbed anyway for the hell of it, especially if it's kept serious and focused on training/diet/gains etc


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How does this work then??
> 
> What's the battle? The goal? Is it a actually kenny vs flinty where there's a winner? How do they win? What do they win? Lol
> 
> ...


its a tranformation comp mate up until new years day. me and kenny are of similair stats. will be judged by a couple of mods. and will be either kenny wins my one hundred pound donation. or if i win i keep my money and am able to show my face still on here. stats and starting pics will be posted when im back off holiday as thats the official start to the journal. x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is how it works ....

flinty trains eats sleeps sh1ts like and becomes a beast while kenneth watches in awe from his armchair because he`s really not sure when to train if to train or what to do he has however decided to watch several dvd boxsets and a few netflix films ....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> its a tranformation comp mate up until new years day. me and kenny are of similair stats. will be judged by a couple of mods. and will be either kenny wins my one hundred pound donation. or if i win i keep my money and am able to show my face still on here. stats and starting pics will be posted when im back off holiday as thats the official start to the journal. x


Superb mate! Cheers.

Looking forward to this! I'm recomping myself in 2 weeks ready for honeymoon! Looking to get shredded for the beach lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Superb mate! Cheers.
> 
> Looking forward to this! I'm recomping myself in 2 weeks ready for honeymoon! Looking to get shredded for the beach lol


you look fcukin great mate deffo one of the best transformations over past year and half bro...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you look fcukin great mate deffo one of the best transformations over past year and half bro...


Thankyou very much! Yeah I was quite surprised myself lol

Long way to go yet! Decided to compete in May! Need alot more size first so once I'm back off honeymoon(8 weeks time) I'm going on a mega blast! Got diet all planned for it already lol excited!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Thankyou very much! Yeah I was quite surprised myself lol
> 
> Long way to go yet! Decided to compete in May! Need alot more size first so once I'm back off honeymoon(8 weeks time) I'm going on a mega blast! Got diet all planned for it already lol excited!


might pick your brains soon then bro xx


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

No negativity on here please ewan


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> thanks for all your suppoet guys. im going to look sporadic next 2 weeks as im on holiday friday. i did 20.4 miles on bike yesterday. just done another 12 miles.on it this afternoon.. diet been spot on today so as good a start as i can hope.. also been working which had been decent cardio today for a few hours... will update properly when back in gym etc ....


Nice going on all the cardio big fella!

20.4miles?! Fvck me you must've been shattered!?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kenny just focus on what you need to do pal. you have a fcukin challenge in front of you mate. dknt think for one minute im going anywhere im here to destroy you bro. but i want you to at least make it hard . your here to push me also....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice going on all the cardio big fella!
> 
> 20.4miles?! Fvck me you must've been shattered!?!


i was aching a bit today bro but im very fit mate contrary to my size.. thanks anyway x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i did a charity bike ride for help for heroes and managed 47 miles . i was aching after that lol.. but was for a good cause ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> im very fit mate contrary to my size..


Very true!! Killed me that day lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Very true!! Killed me that day lol


lol i was only playing that day you ought to see me playing seriously lol. oh you have in the gym.. x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol i was only playing that day you ought to see me playing seriously lol. oh you have in the gym.. x


Yeah,yeah.....

You've made me spew several times lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

So 4 pages in and it's all bollox so far...... 

Looking forward to this kicking off properly guys, you both seem to want it a lot so let's see it happen!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> So 4 pages in and it's all bollox so far......
> 
> Looking forward to this kicking off properly guys, you both seem to want it a lot so let's see it happen!


patience benathy... this is going to be rolling for months... already made a start today so what more can i do ..


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

when you 2 putting your stats and pics up .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> when you 2 putting your stats and pics up .


does any cnut ever read anything properly on here lol...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breeny said:


> when you 2 putting your stats and pics up .


Lol probably never


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> does any cnut ever read anything properly on here lol...


slippery bar steward waitin til after his holiday , so he aint gotta put a nice pastey white pic up.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I would but I don't want pscarbs to get jealous......


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> its a tranformation comp mate up until new years day. me and kenny are of similair stats. will be judged by a couple of mods. and will be either kenny wins my one hundred pound donation. or if i win i keep my money and am able to show my face still on here. stats and starting pics will be posted when im back off holiday as thats the official start to the journal. x


Fcuk the stats I'm waiting for the bromance sex scene at the end.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol probably never





Fatstuff said:


> Lol probably never


awww you want stats mate. ok just for you...

age 37

height 5ft 10

weight 236 pounds as of friday last week think i have dropped a couple since then but no scales on site

chest 51 inches

arms - cold 17.5 inch

waist - 38 inches

eyes blue

hair brown

penis 7 inches circumsised pierced

feet size 9

name dave

anything else you would like im here all week x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> awww you want stats mate. ok just for you...
> 
> age 37
> 
> ...


Star sign please


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> awww you want stats mate. ok just for you...
> 
> age 37
> 
> ...


sposed to go in your first post numpty, oh and Morning m8.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> sposed to go in your first post numpty, oh and Morning m8.


will put it in at some point. dont panic.. lol worry about the end result not the starting ones x

oh and Rob im cancer bro x


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning fckers. Received my diet from el toro yesterday so will be getting all the bits on sat. So diets gonna be all over the place this week whilst I clear al the cupboards of crap and stuff that is not on the diet.

I'm gonna have to invest in some scales also now as ive got measurements of food.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:
 

> Morning fckers. Received my diet from el toro yesterday so will be getting all the bits on sat. So diets gonna be all over the place this week whilst I clear al the cupboards of crap and stuff that is not on the diet.
> 
> I'm gonna have to invest in some scales also now as ive got measurements of food.


nice mate so you have your plan. you have a goal and you have a timeframe. should be nothing stopping you now bro...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Morning fckers. Received my diet from el toro yesterday so will be getting all the bits on sat. So diets gonna be all over the place this week whilst I clear al the cupboards of crap and stuff that is not on the diet.
> 
> I'm gonna have to invest in some scales also now as ive got measurements of food.


Nice work Kenneth!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Its very strict dieting for me. So I take my hat off to anyone who does it for years

I cant say much about it but if its not lived on a farm or picked from a field I'm not eating it.

But on the other hand it makes shopping very easy for me tbh.

Its gonna be tough but I'm gonna give it a good go and at least I know what I gotta eat.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Its very strict dieting for me. So I take my hat off to anyone who does it for years
> 
> I cant say much about it but if its not lived on a farm or picked from a field I'm not eating it.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate! How long will you do this for?

Still on a 'bulk'?

Training changing?

Gear, yes or no?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck lads - i will keep checking in!!

Balls Deep


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good mate! How long will you do this for?
> 
> Still on a 'bulk'?
> 
> ...


Forever

Have no idea mate about calories its all worked out for me

Training more or less the same

Yes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice kenny..

ok till i get a mentor or (prep guy) if thats what we call it on board i will be continuing dietwise with

approx 2500 cals per day

on a 40/30/30 pro/fat/csrbs basis.

main meals in day will be chicken and fish with rice. protein shakes and eggs burgen bread for breakfast. late meal will be chicken/beef with plenty of veg but no carbs as such.. this has been serving me well so far so will continue until im advised othrrwise..

training i will go to weights 3 times per week ppl routine and as many sessions on bike as i geel needed. im going for all out bidy composition rather than size or an all out cut..

i will continue with this until advised differently.. i would like to think i could do this till christmas by myself but i dont see the harm in getting help to make me better... if anything changes with my plan i will inform you guys. i wont be doing interval pics etc i wl be doing this quietly i will post starting pics and then finish pics maybe drop a couple through the 4 months if i feel like it... i am focused and i assure you all im going to make this next 4 months about doing not talkin ... so thanks for any continued support and opinions along the way x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is this part of it ken?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice kenny..
> 
> ok till i get a mentor or (prep guy) if thats what we call it on board i will be continuing dietwise with
> 
> ...


I know we have had our differences lol but good luck, hope u achieve ur goals!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I know we have had our differences lol but good luck, hope u achieve ur goals!


have we ?? lol.. mate i like you i dont have to agree with you or you with me all the time and i agree with probably a lot more than i disagree with. its all about having a goal and us all supporting each others quests . we all have our own demons, flaws,positives and negatives but thats life. thats people and thats actually still a great reason to associate with folks on here.. thanks for your support and you can rely on mine aswell bro. but im not saying either of us is going to always see eye to eye. brothers never do x


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> have we ?? lol.. mate i like you i dont have to agree with you or you with me all the time and i agree with probably a lot more than i disagree with. its all about having a goal and us all supporting each others quests . we all have our own demons, flaws,positives and negatives but thats life. thats people and thats actually still a great reason to associate with folks on here.. thanks for your support and you can rely on mine aswell bro. but im not saying either of us is going to always see eye to eye. brothers never do x


Bit of a bromance happening here?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Bit of a bromance happening here?


Bellend lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok no more fluff lets get this serious kenny... ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Gym just finished. Necked a shake in one go.

Lets make this part of daily routine and not seem a chore


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> have we ?? lol.. mate i like you i dont have to agree with you or you with me all the time and i agree with probably a lot more than i disagree with. its all about having a goal and us all supporting each others quests . we all have our own demons, flaws,positives and negatives but thats life. thats people and thats actually still a great reason to associate with folks on here.. thanks for your support and you can rely on mine aswell bro. but im not saying either of us is going to always see eye to eye. brothers never do x


Brothers from another mother!

Feeling the love though guys!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Army of two this should have been called!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

flinty can you delete my other journal please?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> flinty can you delete my other journal please?


ok mate ...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Best of luck fellas


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just got in from work. so going to jump on bike and do about 8 miles. been a hard day today welding this morning and drilling all afternoon so been a heavy day too.. was going to knock ride on head but i will feel better even if i only do 5 miles etc...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you do steady riding or HIIT Flinty ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just done 9 miles was goin to do 12 but it was absolutely fcukin down so i thought enough was enough... glad i did it though..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Do you do steady riding or HIIT Flinty ?


hi mate its a steady in places but i do test myself on hills and things. but im constantly riding i dont free wheel at all just keep legs moving. love it.. its a bit stop start in bristol due to all roundabouts but some good blasts

..


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been looking at getting a bike as there's a fair few country side routes around where I'm based and it will be a nice change from running.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Been looking at getting a bike as there's a fair few country side routes around where I'm based and it will be a nice change from running.


love lincolnshire mate. i hate jogging so this does me perfectly. and my fitness has come on no end in such a short space of time. blood pressure 118/68 last week pretty much spot on...


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> flinty can you delete my other journal please?


"Your" journal !?

There is probably more training in there from me, than there is from you and Mac put together.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> "Your" journal !?
> 
> There is probably more training in there from me, than there is from you and Mac put together.


lol, m8 u are probably right there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So where does thatcca stand ? Poor cnuts been keeping his side up and gets dropped by Kenneth .


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> So where does thatcca stand ? Poor cnuts been keeping his side up and gets dropped by Kenneth .


He's been stood up good and proper, we'll have to find him somewhere to hang out.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> So where does thatcca stand ? Poor cnuts been keeping his side up and gets dropped by Kenneth .


yeah i see your point bro. kenny really should have honoured is comp with thatcaa . i will keep that other journal open thatch if you like. i already feel this journal is off track within one day i nust want to get business done tbf and not fcuck about with stuff.. so im easy what happens at minute i got my goal and im on it...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> So where does thatcca stand ? Poor cnuts been keeping his side up and gets dropped by Kenneth .


yeah i see your point bro. kenny really should have honoured is comp with thatcaa . i will keep that other journal open thatch if you like. i already feel this journal is off track within one day i nust want to get business done tbf and not fcuck about with stuff.. so im easy what happens at minute i got my goal and im on it...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think it's off track as such m8, maybe a little premature, maybe should have waited til after your hol's to start the thread.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have your hols flinty give kenneth a chance then ask a mod to spring clean and away you both go leaving thatcca behind :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

And in the meantime I'll shamelessly post a link to my thread just in case people wan't to read something, lol,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/191189-breeny-versus-tyramhall-transformation-comp.html


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want this to be a serious journal. Stop filling it with crap


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

**** waiting till after hols. I'm in this aswell. Ive paid a pro to mentor me and its happening now. Not in 2 weeks time when flintoff decide to make an appearance after sunning himself.

And like I say its not me or flinty filling the pages with sh1t.....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> If you want this to be a serious journal. Stop filling it with crap ewen


Well said kk lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Well said kk lol


Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> **** waiting till after hols. I'm in this aswell. Ive paid a pro to mentor me and its happening now. Not in 2 weeks time when flintoff decide to make an appearance after sunning himself.
> 
> And like I say its not me or flinty filling the pages with sh1t.....


well theres no training going on so unless you want it on 1 page come xmas then get posting


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> well theres no training going on so unless you want it on 1 page come xmas then get posting


I trained today and wrote it earlier


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I trained today and wrote it earlier


What,"gym just finished,necked a shake"

No need to go into such finite detail


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

luther1 said:


> What,"gym just finished,necked a shake"
> 
> No need to go into such finite detail


Agreed m8, wanna be seeing training updates, exercises done and stuff, will be doing mine tonight when I'm done, nothing done so far as I was going to have a rest week, but after seeing how determined Paul is, I changed my mind and will train later on. My game needs to be upped to match his or I will fail myself.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> I trained today and wrote it earlier


Looool

What did you train?

What exercises?

Sets?

Reps?

Any PB's?

New goals?

Enjoy it?

What did you eat today?

C'mon mate wakey wakey lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ok i pay x amount of money every week for a professional competing bb to mentor me and im going to put everything up here yeah???

I dont think so

I didnt even ask for this thread to be made


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> ok i pay x amount of money every week for a professional competing bb to mentor me and im going to put everything up here yeah???
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> I didnt even ask for this thread to be made


You didnt ask but you accepted the challenge!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> ok i pay x amount of money every week for a professional competing bb to mentor me and im going to put everything up here yeah???
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> I didnt even ask for this thread to be made


Whats the problem with putting your gym session up? Lmao what's the fcuking point of this 'battle' with no detail or information on what's going on?

If you don't wanna continue with it then say?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

i do want to continue it but im not putting stuff up on here.....Dont like it? dont come in here? simple

Sorry if it sounds harsh but im doing it for myself not to entertain everybody.

only a few people were bothered in my last journal (big thank you to everyone btw!) now flintys on here everyone wants to join in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kenny, just do what I do with my gym session. I just list the exercises and a few highlights of what I lifted, of course you're paying for your advice so no need to put up the sets and rep but the exercises you do are enough and keep people interested.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> i do want to continue it but im not putting stuff up on here.....Dont like it? dont come in here? simple
> 
> Sorry if it sounds harsh but im doing it for myself not to entertain everybody.
> 
> only a few people were bothered in my last journal (big thank you to everyone btw!) now flintys on here everyone wants to join in


You can't just type 'gym done, necked a shake, hope I can keep doing this!' after every session mate lol

I thought the whole point was to help support you and discuss diets/training techniques etc etc to help better your training and yourself?

Also helps you keep track of where you are progression wise 

I've missed all the other threads but this 'battle' business intrigues me a little as to what can come from it? So far Not what i thought it would be, Nothing to do with flinty at all you donut lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Do as Rack says and what about brief outlines of meals to give people an idea of your food intake?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Defo write the sessions up Kenny, there's no hidden secret in sets and reps!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if you didnt want the journal kenny just say bro. i will log my own stuff in my journal and see you in 4 months for results time when i have made you look like a 9 year old girl... x


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> ok i pay x amount of money every week for a professional competing bb to mentor me and im going to put everything up here yeah???
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> I didnt even ask for this thread to be made


Bulk pays big h to prep him and he puts complete diet and training up,same with rack and Dutch Scott,big jim,pscarb etc. the list is endless of top prep guys and I appreciate people might not want to put up gear usage,but everything else is detailed. If you have phil Heath prepping you,what difference does it make if you tell us training and diet details. We don't all grow the same,have the same muscle bellies,genetics and aesthetics etc.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

finished work. had a sh1t. necked a shake hope it feels this good every day... home tomorrow so will get in 2 gym sessions before holiday. i will not be posting them as i dont want to upset my prep guy (kenny)...

in all seriousnouss though if kenny wants to keep things to himself without detail there isnt much point in a journal. kenny you need to make your mind up what ya want to do here bro.. i will still have the comp but its daft if progress isnt going to be published to have a seperate comp journal...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I will start posting in here properly soon. Not sure what is wrong with me? Feeling proper grumpy?

Everything is annoying the fcuk out of me.

Not sure if its the test but getting annoyed easily at work, on facebook, here and split up with my sons mum yesterday

Working nights but sleeps okish


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I will start posting in here properly soon. Not sure what is wrong with me? Feeling proper grumpy?
> 
> Everything is annoying the fcuk out of me.
> 
> ...


it's the test m8, just try and clear your head, and when people wind you up, just let it go over your head, easier said than done I know.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

As above, its the test matey. It doesn't half play with ur hormones.

Just chill out, calm down. Spend as much time with ur mates as possible or if working away. Just keep in very regular contact with friends. And do away with facebook, in a break up facebook just causes sh1t. Trust me lol.

Chin up mate


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breeny said:


> it's the test m8, just try and clear your head, and when people wind you up, just let it go over your head, easier said than done I know.





Uk_mb said:


> As above, its the test matey. It doesn't half play with ur hormones.
> 
> Just chill out, calm down. Spend as much time with ur mates as possible or if working away. Just keep in very regular contact with friends. And do away with facebook, in a break up facebook just causes sh1t. Trust me lol.
> 
> Chin up mate


Cheers boys. Ive trained my 3 times this week so just chilling out now.

Strict dieting and suplementation start next week so just having a pig out and clearing the fridge at the moment so I'm not tempted.

I'm not allowed a cheat for 3 weeks either


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

after those three weeks, the cheat will taste even better :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats classed as a cheat? cake, takeaways or even as much as steak or sunday dinner or what?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> ok i pay x amount of money every week for a professional competing bb to mentor me and im going to put everything up here yeah???
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> I didnt even ask for this thread to be made


if your pro has restricted you posting then maybe you have NOPRO


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Whats classed as a cheat? cake, takeaways or even as much as steak or sunday dinner or what?


Cake - defo 

Takeaways - 50/50 

Steak - HELL NO!

Sunday Dinner - 50/50 

Now I want all that lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Cake - defo
> 
> Takeaways - 50/50
> 
> ...


I've just had 3/5 of all them 

Takeaway -

beef curry. 3 lots of beef :laugh:

Cake

Wats wrong with it, I'm not fat yet :laugh:

Chin up ken mate ! Not sure if any1 had ever told u this, but ewen isn't really that big. He's 11stone. So just give him all the sh1t u want  and this is my advice to every1 :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Right I need to start weighing food. So looking to buy some electronic food scales.

Any advise?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Right I need to start weighing food. So looking to buy some electronic food scales.
> 
> Any advise?


Any will do. Tesco do a good £10 set, very reliable I've had it over 2 years now!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoulders session tonight

rear delt flies

15 x 40 kg

12 x 45 kg

10 x 55 kg

8 x 60 kg

seated side lateral raises

9 kg x 20 all 2 second negatives

8 kg x 20 " "

7 kg x 20 " "

smith press (sorry ewen)

15 x 50 kg

12 x 80 kg

10 x 110 kg

5 x 130 kg felt strong as fcuk tonight)

shrugs

15 x 100 kg 5 second hold at top on last rep

15 x 100 kg 10 second hold at top on last rep

15 x 120 kg 15 second hold at top on last rep

shoulders buzzing felt really strong tonight. must have been the bowl of cereal and yoghurt 30 minutes befor i trained....

cant wait to go away now and just relax ......


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

strong shoulders there flinty lad :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Woooo! 130kg smith press! Nice mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Woooo! 130kg smith press! Nice mate!


well its just getting back to where i was 8 months ago to be fair so although im happy its not really progress overall....

thanks anyway


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well this is fun... Nice session flinty. Is kenny training today?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Well this is fun... Nice session flinty. Is kenny training today?


yes but its all underground stuff he really must not talk about it !!! We cant handle the truth lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> yes but its all underground stuff he really must not talk about it !!! We cant handle the truth lol


Us mere mortals? 

Kenny who is your 'pro?' genuinely interested to know. My mentor isn't a pro... But he's a damn knowledgable oaf x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

luther1 said:


> Bulk pays big h to prep him and he puts complete diet and training up


To set the record straight, I have never posted h's diet plan. Training he has helped me on yes but never wrote out the meal plan he set for me.

Nor has rack


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Us mere mortals?
> 
> Kenny who is your 'pro?' genuinely interested to know. My mentor isn't a pro... But he's a damn knowledgable oaf x


El toro Mr Uk 98


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> El toro Mr Uk 98


Andy?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Andy?


Yes rx


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Right I need to start weighing food. So looking to buy some electronic food scales.
> 
> Any advise?


I got these recently from tesco for £15. Does the trick and not take up minimal space 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000ZNM51O/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=75x50&qid=1345750444&sr=8-1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Yes rx


I have digital salter scales from asda. About a tenner btw


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

2.99 delivered - ebay


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> 2.99 delivered - ebay


Might want to wipe the crack off it before sticking pictures up.....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao sorry. That was last time u were round. Best weekend of ur life - worst weekend of mine :lol:

Got hold of a gram of winny raws, capped my own 50mg tabs, a good cycles worth. Used brown sugar as filler  .

Can certainly tell th difference between these and ugl tabs !!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Work got cancelled tonight. So came home.

Still get paid my overtime rate as normal !


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Got these salter ones from asda for £9


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders session tonight
> 
> rear delt flies
> 
> ...


nah i forget your a bodybuilder and the smith is good for you guys but if that was a bb it wouldnt be half that .

good sesh though and main thing is you enjoyed it .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> nah i forget your a bodybuilder and the smith is good for you guys but if that was a bb it wouldnt be half that .
> 
> good sesh though and main thing is you enjoyed it .


not sure what you mean mate ?? you mean half the session or half the weight ?? as i know IB has used 65 kg DBs for seated shoulder press ??

i did enjoy session mate anyway bro but i still dont get some of your comments with regards to my training , i must be just thick or summat lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> not sure what you mean mate ?? you mean half the session or half the weight ?? as i know IB has used 65 kg DBs for seated shoulder press ??
> 
> i did enjoy session mate anyway bro but i still dont get some of your comments with regards to my training , i must be just thick or summat lol


winding you up ffs your really touchy these days 

and who`s IB ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> winding you up ffs your really touchy these days
> 
> and who`s IB ?


LOL no come on mate i really want to know what you think i respect your input am i doing something wrong IYO ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> LOL no come on mate i really want to know what you think i respect your input am i doing something wrong IYO ??


as i say for bodybuilding its fine the way you do them , if your isolating delt then its a good but if its on a normal barbell i would be sceptical of you pressing 130 or 140 for 6-8 ? cant remember what you said tbh

unless im wrong ? idk .






like this .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

no mate i do them on a smith machine X no way would i throw 130 kg up on a barbell bro i reckon i would snap my back in half ... i do smith as its controlled and i can hit front and side heads without worrying about anything else !!!!

if i use DB's most i have done is 40kg db's

and in most of my sessions i use Pscarbs isolateral DB presses to finish them off....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> no mate i do them on a smith machine X no way would i throw 130 kg up on a barbell bro i reckon i would snap my back in half ... i do smith as its controlled and i can hit front and side heads without worrying about anything else !!!!
> 
> if i use DB's most i have done is 40kg db's
> 
> and in most of my sessions i use Pscarbs isolateral DB presses to finish them off....


i think you should try them the way louie does in the vid reason being imo the only way is the harder way BUT smith pressing is good for bodybuilding .

lou competed in worlds strongest man in 1977 the year franco bust his leg so doing it that way shows your hitting both fiber types = bigger gains .


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Either way bro, still impressive weights and volume!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Either way bro, still impressive weights and volume!


agreed .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think you should try them the way louie does in the vid reason being imo the only way is the harder way BUT smith pressing is good for bodybuilding .
> 
> lou competed in worlds strongest man in 1977 the year franco bust his leg so doing it that way shows your hitting both fiber types = bigger gains .


Although im a fat cnut bro this is what im trying to accomplish lol.... our gym doesnt have the equipment or space to be throwing an oly bar around mate thats perhaps another reason i dont do it...

have done standing DB press a few times and when i have gone to fitness first with Robroid we have also used the log press alternatives to do standing shoulder press.. its all about limited space and equipment as well as owt else mate..

look im willing to train anywhere with anyone mate and learn as much different stuff as i can i aint afraid of showing what i can do and what i cant to be fair...

im not in the same strength category as you or a lot of people on here by a long chalk, but i do ok for someone thats only been lifting pretty consistently for a couple of years..

i enjoy lifting and would love a bash at proper strongman stuff at some point, but i got to take baby steps i still have fat to get rid of before anything else !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Either way bro, still impressive weights and volume!


thanks mate , i am not really fussed about weights etc i just want to change my body however i get there i dont care to be fair as long as i get there !!!

Ewen we are looking in next month or 2 at working back down on M25 for a few weeks, you will be definitely someone i visit for a session !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate , i am not really fussed about weights etc i just want to change my body however i get there i dont care to be fair as long as i get there !!!
> 
> Ewen we are looking in next month or 2 at working back down on M25 for a few weeks, you will be definitely someone i visit for a session !!!


M25 m8, you can fcuk off and keep your traffic jams up your way, the M25 is bad enough right now.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep it going mate. You've clearly got the determination and dedication to do it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> M25 m8, you can fcuk off and keep your traffic jams up your way, the M25 is bad enough right now.


lol... its not us that cause the jams bro we drill under the road lol not on top of it !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol... its not us that cause the jams bro we drill under the road lol not on top of it !!!


Any idea what junction you will be on m8, is it the new A3 services.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Although im a fat cnut bro this is what im trying to accomplish lol.... our gym doesnt have the equipment or space to be throwing an oly bar around mate thats perhaps another reason i dont do it...
> 
> have done standing DB press a few times and when i have gone to fitness first with Robroid we have also used the log press alternatives to do standing shoulder press.. its all about limited space and equipment as well as owt else mate..
> 
> ...


ah i see fair point . im just used to training in an old school place i suppose .



flinty90 said:


> thanks mate , i am not really fussed about weights etc i just want to change my body however i get there i dont care to be fair as long as i get there !!!
> 
> Ewen we are looking in next month or 2 at working back down on M25 for a few weeks, you will be definitely someone i visit for a session !!!


more than welcome .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Any idea what junction you will be on m8, is it the new A3 services.


not entirely sure as im crap with things down that way but we will be other side of tunnel ... towards city centre is it ???


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> not entirely sure as im crap with things down that way but we will be other side of tunnel ... towards city centre is it ???


depends what side of the tunnel your on to start with I guess, but sounds like Kent end of it , I'm a bit further round .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breeny said:


> depends what side of the tunnel your on to start with I guess, but sounds like Kent end of it , I'm a bit further round .


3 some


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> depends what side of the tunnel your on to start with I guess, but sounds like Kent end of it , I'm a bit further round .


yes mate kent side we already did the other side ready for olympics....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate kent side we already did the other side ready for olympics....


Not to far from me really, Ewen's about an hour away from me I think.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Not to far from me really, Ewen's about an hour away from me I think.


does look like a 3 way session then when i get down to you guys.... we were staying in romford last time i came down, i was training in a gym calles AB Salute it was fcukin awesome i loved that gym !!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Feeling like sh1t at the moment. Just sitting in subway by myself as I don't want to be around anyone.

Coming up to my 8th jab this Monday so def deep in this test now.

The only comfort was from spending time with my little boy even if it was to go to halfords to get a new car seat.

Don't want to talk to anyone.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Feeling like sh1t at the moment. Just sitting in subway by myself as I don't want to be around anyone.
> 
> Coming up to my 8th jab this Monday so def deep in this test now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your in a bad place mate. I have no idea what your going through but others have been there before so it must get better soon.

Hope its worth it!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What ai dose you running Kenny??


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What ai dose you running Kenny??


20mg aromasin per day mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> 20mg aromasin per day mate


Hmm fair enough. I wondered if you'd driven estrogen too low as that can fvck your mood up but that's not an excessive dose.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Once I start dieting mate next week hopefully should help.....hopefully.

Give me something to aim for now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm fair enough. I wondered if you'd driven estrogen too low as that can fvck your mood up but that's not an excessive dose.


Think its hit and miss isn't it.

Test made me feel good all the time, never ran an AI on my first 12 week cycle!

Damn Hormones!

You'll come good Ken, but don't shut people out ya lemon.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Think its hit and miss isn't it.
> 
> Test made me feel good all the time, never ran an AI on my first 12 week cycle!
> 
> ...


Me too mate, feel great on it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> will put it in at some point. dont panic.. lol *worry about the end result not the starting ones x*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


its a re-comp competition baw bag 

good luck lads :thumb: subd...i do wish u cvnts would flash about invitations for these 'face off's'.

flinty- 130kg shoulder press is VERY impressive mate!! smith or no.

kenny- u trained yet mate? x


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its a re-comp competition baw bag
> 
> good luck lads :thumb: subd...i do wish u cvnts would flash about invitations for these 'face off's'.
> 
> ...


Funny cnut


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Funny cnut


I think it was a serious question tbh mate....??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Funny cnut





R0BR0ID said:


> I think it was a serious question tbh mate....??


in all fairness i was being a funny cvnt lol, only pullin ur plonker tho buddy :laugh:

whats the plans today kenny? (training/diet wise of course)


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think it was mate. But if it was i apoligies.

Already trained this week. So no training till Monday now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I don't think it was mate. But if it was i apoligies.
> 
> Already trained this week. So no training till Monday now.


whats ur training split look like mate?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

No updates then.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breeny said:


> No updates then.


Kenny! You there?!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

How you getting on kenny?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not gone all tumbleweed in here has it? No updates for a week or 2


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like the Flintmeister will be making his own journal then.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm assuming Kenny has withdrawn and has disappeared into the tumbleweed's, shall I delete this thread now and all it's complete lack of anything useful.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Jenny's been kidnapped by midgets


----------

